# What the heck?



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, so literally 5 minutes ago I was standing on the train. I was bored and all and decided to look in my Franco Kernel app to see what my settings were. I noticed my min. clock was at the lowest, and decided to bump it up to the next level (Can't tell what they exactly are because of my problem). Fast forward 2 minutes, and I'm walking up the stairs when suddenly my music starts to skip and my screen freezes. I do a battery pull and now I can't even get past the boot animation. It runs and then suddenly vanishes and loops or randomly flashes black and shows the animation again. I event tried going into recovery, but I can't get past the TeamWin splash.

I'm running AOKP 32 with the Black Exodus theme with Franco's build 141 kernel. LTE GNex. 
Any idea what is going on and how I can fix it?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

boot into recovery and flash a different kernel


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> boot into recovery and flash a different kernel


I can't, that was the first thing I tried. The TeamWin splash screen just flashes and nothing happens.

EDIT: I'm assuming my last resort is to use odin and then work my way back up to AOKP


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I can't, that was the first thing I tried. The TeamWin splash screen just flashes and nothing happens.
> 
> EDIT: I'm assuming my last resort is to use odin and then work my way back up to AOKP


You are saying you hold down the volume rocker and power to turn on the phone and it doesn't go into the bootloader?


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I can't, that was the first thing I tried. The TeamWin splash screen just flashes and nothing happens.
> 
> EDIT: I'm assuming my last resort is to use odin and then work my way back up to AOKP


Dear god son. Use Fastbboot.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> You are saying you hold down the volume rocker and power to turn on the phone and it doesn't go into the bootloader?


It does. and I can choose Recovery mode, but after that nothing happens.

I assume you don't know about the TeamWin recovery. It has a splash screen just like the Google splash screen before it shows the actual recovery menu. All that appears is that splash, and then the screen goes black.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

doug piston said:


> Dear god son. Use Fastbboot.


Wouldn't know where to start. This is my first non-Motorola device. I never had to use flashboot on those.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Wouldn't know where to start. This is my first non-Motorola device. I never had to use flashboot on those.


Read some the root tutorials around here. They will help. Google is also your friend. You might wanna stick to CWM or upgrade TeamWin if you're not on 2.1.2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Read some the root tutorials around here. They will help. Google is also your friend. You might wanna stick to CWM or upgrade TeamWin if you're not on 2.1.2


Already on TW 2.1.2. It's not the recovery that's the problem, it's the kernel


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

doug piston said:


> Dear god son. Use Fastbboot.


This this this this this a million thises.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Already on TW 2.1.2. It's not the recovery that's the problem, it's the kernel


I don't know how a kernel would prevent you from using another kernel. Recovery has it's own.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

poontab said:


> This this this this this a million thises.


Not to sound nasty, but it would be a lot more helpful if you guys stopped quoting the "Use fastboot" post and just help me... I thought the whole point of these forums were for people to help each other, but it seems more like all you guys do is quote each other a million times and vaguely mention things but the problem is never dealt with.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Here, I'll do it for you....

fastboot flash boot boot.img

You really should know this stuff.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Not to sound nasty, but it would be a lot more helpful if you guys stopped quoting the "Use fastboot" post and just help me... I thought the whole point of these forums were for people to help each other, but it seems more like all you guys do is quote each other a million times and vaguely mention things but the problem is never dealt with.


Sorry I let my personal peve with people using Odin on a nexus device get the better of me. Apologies.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

poontab said:


> Here, I'll do it for you....
> 
> fastboot flash boot boot.img
> 
> You really should know this stuff.


I know I'm coming off strong but seriously it would've been a lot easier if you had just said that in the first place -.-


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Well recovery isn't working. Nothing is working -.-
> 
> I know I'm coming off strong but seriously it would've been a lot easier if you had just said that in the first place -.-


For recovery

fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Well recovery isn't working. Nothing is working -.-
> 
> I know I'm coming off strong but seriously it would've been a lot easier if you had just said that in the first place -.-


I assumed you used fastboot to unlock and flash recovery like the rest of us. Sorry for assuming you didn't take the cheap way a used a script or something of the likes.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, I was able to get into fastboot and tried flashing the boot.img included in AOKP 33, but now this is coming up:


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Fastboot#Fastboot

That is a great resource of Fastboot info.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Ok, I was able to get into fastboot and tried flashing the boot.img included in AOKP 33, but now this is coming up:
> 
> View attachment 23272


Since devices is not coming up you probably need drivers. Hold


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

poontab said:


> Since devices is not coming up you probably need drivers. Hold


Ah s&#t, now I feel like a true dumbass. I assumed they were still installed. I should be able to figure it out from there. Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok cool. Drmac does a good job of keeping all the resources you might need as well.

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_(toro)


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok I even tried using "Wugs_GnexRootToolkit" to install the drivers and flash the boot.img but it still won't work. Still gives that same error: "writing 'boot' ... FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))

On the bootloader itself, it says Fastboot status is okay.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Ok I even tried using "Wugs_GnexRootToolkit" to install the drivers and flash the boot.img but it still won't work. Still gives that same error: "writing 'boot' ... FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
> 
> On the bootloader itself, it says Fastboot status is okay.


Still sounds like a driver issue. Try unplugging it & rebooting your machine or a different USB port.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Or using that link to the wiki I gave you and manually installing them.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've seen the error "too many links" before in fastboot. It led to an unrecoverable soft-brick...


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

poontab said:


> Sorry I let my personal peve with people using Odin on a nexus device get the better of me. Apologies.


Oh ya? I like using Odin.

Feel like punching a baby?

Good.

Get over it. Odin is a good tool. Some people prefer it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> I've seen the error "too many links" before in fastboot. It led to an unrecoverable soft-brick...


Me too. When it's been fixed it's been the drivers.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> I fer 1 think its rahtarded.


This unrelated post of yours would also summarize my feelings of using tools like Odin on an open device.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

poontab said:


> Me too. When it's been fixed it's been the drivers.


Interesting. Wish I had known that two months ago. Lol.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Does it matter if my GNex appears in Device Manager under a "Asus Android Devices" tree, but is still called "Android ADB Device" It seems like no matter what I do, I can't get it from doing that.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Does it matter if my GNex appears in Device Manager under a "Asus Android Devices" tree, but is still called "Android ADB Device" It seems like no matter what I do, I can't get it from doing that.


Uninstall that driver & replace.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

poontab said:


> Uninstall that driver & replace.


No matter what I do, it always comes up as that.



> On Windows, if fastboot returns with _Waiting for device_, download the Samsung USB drivers, install them, then right-click the "Android 1.0" device in Device Manager, select "Update Driver Software...", "Browse my computer for driver software", "Let me pick from a list of drivers on my computer", "Samsung Android Phone", "Next", and if given a choice of drivers, select the newest one and finish the driver installation. Aferwards re-run the fastboot command.


At this step, I cannot find the Samsung Android Phone. I've been able to find Samsung Android _ but none of them are Android Phone.

My friend said I'm most likely going to have to Odin but I would prefer not to since I have a bunch of crap that will take takes for me to transfer back. Including things that are only on my phone and no where else


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> No matter what I do, it always comes up as that.


You have uninstalled adb drivers & it still says that?

*it's kinda hard to know what's going on when weird scripts & tools get thrown in the mix. This is a fairly point a to b process.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I've uninstalled every driver that relates to Android, ADB, and the like. I've then reinstalled the Samsung ones, and nothing. I've also tried using the PDA Net drivers, but it won't finish the install since my phone can't boot to Android/.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

No reason for me to respond this way...


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

poontab said:


> *it's kinda hard to know what's going on when weird scripts & tools get thrown in the mix. This is a fairly point a to b process.


I've only been using what's in the wiki post and it still won't work. Fastboot detects my phone but I'm still getting the same error.

EDIT: Didn't bring this up earlier, but could it be the boot.img? I mean I pulled it straight out of the AOKP 33 zip so I can't possibly see how it is.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You're phone shouldn't be connected when you install the drivers.

Try these drivers. http://www.mediafire...6coz13ufzqx6bpj

EDIT: If you need to get files, try airdroid. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&hl=en


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> You're phone shouldn't be connected when you install the drivers.
> 
> Try these drivers. http://www.mediafire...6coz13ufzqx6bpj
> 
> EDIT: If you need to get files, try airdroid. https://play.google.....airdroid&hl=en


My phone won't boot, airdroid wouldn't work


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I have a bunch of crap that will take takes for me to transfer back. Including things that are only on my phone and no where else


A little late for this advice, but I recommend doing as I do from here on out and every few weeks back up your stuff onto your computer. It's good to make it a habit, especially when you have gigs of photos, videos and other important files that are irreplaceable. I usually put them on my pc, then transfer them to an external hd as well.

Anyway, I hope you get it all fixed up without losing your shite!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> A little late for this advice, but I recommend doing as I do from here on out and every few weeks back up your stuff onto your computer. It's good to make it a habit, especially when you have gigs of photos, videos and other important files that are irreplaceable. I usually put them on my pc, then transfer them to an external hd as well.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get it all fixed up without losing your shite!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the positiveness, but it doesn't look so good. I really just have a bunch of things like themes for mClock and apps that like that would be a real pain to have to replace them all. But I guess I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok I've been running Odin for a few minutes now, and it looks like its either frozen or just taking a long time. My phone only says "Downloading" but there isn't a progress bar and Odin has been saying the same thing since I first clicked start.

I think my phone is totally fucked, which means, so am I


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Insurance claim

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

thejron said:


> Insurance claim
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I wish....and unfortunately, everyone on my line has used their upgrades for the next 2 years so if I buy a new one I have to pay full price -.-"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

thejron said:


> Insurance claim
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Fraud.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like I better start selling some crap. Every posting I find on Swappa and Craigslist is for 350$. That's $349 more than I have..


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think you should throw in the towel yet. Can you run adb commands on the phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, won't boot into android. Only thing that was working was _fastboot devices_ but anytime I tried to flash something with it, I'd get the same error message. Isn't it too late though since I started Odin even though it doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Its never to late. You should always be able to get this phone back. Is Odin still frozen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Swift I sent you a private message. If you still need help let me know and I'll try to assist you as much as possible over the PC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

evolution said:


> Its never to late. You should always be able to get this phone back. Is Odin still frozen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes it is. Any help you can give is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah man, trust me my first time hacking was with this phone. I have boot-looped, bricked, pseudo-bricked, punched myself in the head, punched my girlfriend in the head, beat off, spit on myself and then ate lit cigarettes. This phone IS recoverable, and I, for one, think its a driver issue.

The thing is, just BC you have the right drivers doesn't mean you are good to go. You have to then configure the drivers (the whole android phone yellow question mark thing). But not only that; you have to configure the drivers for two different states: when the phone is powered on, and when the phone is in the bootloader. You obviously can't configure them for adb when the phone is booted into an os, but that doesn't mean there isn't any hope.

You wouldn't happen to know anyone with a nexus would you? If you could configure the drivers for someone else's nexus I think you'd be set. Don't give up, I'll help if I can but you seem like you're in good hands.

LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

throwbot said:


> yeah man, trust me my first time hacking was with this phone. I have boot-looped, bricked, pseudo-bricked, punched myself in the head, punched my girlfriend in the head, beat off, spit on myself and then ate lit cigarettes. This phone IS recoverable, and I, for one, think its a driver issue.
> 
> The thing is, just BC you have the right drivers doesn't mean you are good to go. You have to then configure the drivers (the whole android phone yellow question mark thing). But not only that; you have to configure the drivers for two different states: when the phone is powered on, and when the phone is in the bootloader. You obviously can't configure them for adb when the phone is booted into an os, but that doesn't mean there isn't any hope.
> 
> ...


My friend has one and is WAY better with adb, fastboot, and all that crap. If push comes to shove, he offered to try and help during class tomorrow. He actually used Odin with his phone fairly recently after trying to encrypt it. The bad thing is, he was stumped too and said Odin was probably my best option.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Would you be willing to try Linux for a little bit? Download Ubuntu and use my script to take care of all of all of the downloads you need for Ubuntu and then you won't have to deal with everything in Windows in terms of getting the drivers, adb, or fastboot working. My script will do all of that for you and is specifically targeted at the Galaxy Nexus. I have tons of problems getting my phone to stay connected in Windows, none at all in Linux. Depending on if you have an ASUS motherboard, this may be the case for you as well.

My thread with the script. A RootzWiki article on setting up the script. If you decide to go this route, feel free to PM me with any Linux questions about the operating system or my script.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Tahl said:


> Would you be willing to try Linux for a little bit? Download Ubuntu and use my script to take care of all of all of the downloads you need for Ubuntu and then you won't have to deal with everything in Windows in terms of getting the drivers, adb, or fastboot working. My script will do all of that for you and is specifically targeted at the Galaxy Nexus. I have tons of problems getting my phone to stay connected in Windows, none at all in Linux. Depending on if you have an ASUS motherboard, this may be the case for you as well.
> 
> My thread with the script. A RootzWiki article on setting up the script. If you decide to go this route, feel free to PM me with any Linux questions about the operating system or my script.


Sure I'm open for anything. I'll have to install it on a old laptop unless I can do everything through VirtualBox. I'll try it morrow though because I've spent MORE than enough time trying to fix this.


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

hey dude, is there a way to send you a PDF? the instructions for installing the drivers was kinda vague and I too had the same undiscovered issue, and some kind chap commenting (!) on the instructions on Droid-Life gave a good tutorial. But instead of trying to post all that stuff, I'll just send you the PDF of the comments that I saved just in case something like this happened... Hopefully it'll help!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

What was the guys name on droid life?

Btw, dude with the script would be a good route to go, if it actually works well. That's what I would try. But yeah, I'm def bettings drivers (usually is with adb) and I'm def betting that if you can get your buddies phone recognizable on your computer then you should be good to go. Or hell, does he have a laptop? Tell him to bring his sdk to class, lol. Or if he used Odin he might not have his set up, I dunno.

I'm telling you tho, that phone is recoverable.

LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Oh ya? I like using Odin.
> 
> Feel like punching a baby?
> 
> ...


Post of the year

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

So I had Odin run when I was sleeping, and instead of just freezing, it failed. Not sure if that's a good sign or not, but hopefully I can get this solved today.


----------



## Mark_Manning (Feb 4, 2012)

So I just read through your entire thread. Last year quite a few HTC devices had this exact same issue with the same symptoms following beforehand. I hate to tell you this but there is nothing that can be done. Basically what happened is your eMMc chip failed leading to an unrecoverable soft brick. That is where all of the rom, radio, recovery and other partitions are located. Memory chip gone = no phone

I hope yours is a solitary case because it would suck to know this is happening to Samsungs now

Sent from my brain


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like you need to reflash and keep stock settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AXI0M PICKR


----------



## Mark_Manning (Feb 4, 2012)

Despyse said:


> Looks like you need to reflash and keep stock settings.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AXI0M PICKR


lol you must not have read, he can't do anything whatsoever


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Mark_Manning said:


> lol you must not have read, he can't do anything whatsoever


By 'reflash' I meant everything? 'lol' Fastboot will be his friend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_Manning (Feb 4, 2012)

Despyse said:


> By 'reflash' I meant everything? 'lol' Fastboot will be his friend.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When I said he can't do "anything" I meant it. Fastboot isn't working basically because he no longer has a memory chip to flash to.


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Mark_Manning said:


> When I said he can't do "anything" I meant it. Fastboot isn't working basically because he no longer has a memory chip to flash to.


Sounds like he just has bad drivers. And can't install new ones...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AXI0M PICKR


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Install this:
USBDView
x32
x64

This app is safe. I use it all the time to get rid of drivers from old phones when I get a new one. *Just be careful not to delete any drivers that you aren't sure about.*

Uninstall any driver that has to do with Samsung, Android, or the Asus Driver you mentioned.

Then download the Android SDK, and dl the Google Drivers within the SDK.
Plug you phone into the PC and boot to the bootloader. It'll try to install the driver but fail.
Go to Device Manager, and right click Android1 and click update driver, click browse, click let me pick, then have disk.
Navigate to the location of the Google driver (C:\android-sdk\extras\google\usb_driver-android_winusb.inf)
It'll give you 3 options, click the bootloader option.

this should install the correct bootloader driver. Sounds like you have a ASUS Transformer which is what caused the issue.

That should allow you to do fastboot devices and it'll give your device id. Then you can fastboot flash the images.

When you get fully booted back up, go through the same process of installing the bootloader driver, but select the Android USB Debugging one instead.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

you set the app to apply at boot?

Sent from Tapatalk on my Etch a Sketch


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmm. Have you checked the md5 of the files you were flashing? Are your dl's up to date? Rooted my gfs charge last night, and the recovery was only a month old file and it s idk failed when I tried it 
LTE, Liquid 1.3
.•°Imo's 3.3, stock voltages
.•°v6'd


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

vladimirhtg said:


> So I just read through your entire thread. Last year quite a few HTC devices had this exact same issue with the same symptoms following beforehand. I hate to tell you this but there is nothing that can be done. Basically what happened is your eMMc chip failed leading to an unrecoverable soft brick. That is where all of the rom, radio, recovery and other partitions are located. Memory chip gone = no phone
> 
> I hope yours is a solitary case because it would suck to know this is happening to Samsungs now
> 
> Sent from my brain


I really really really really hope that's not the case. I was wondering if that was it though. Could that actually happy that randomly though? And if that was the case, why would bootloader and Odin mode worked, and why would the recovery splash appear and the boot animation appear if everything was gone?

I'm hoping my friend can find a fix but if not, I'm screwed. Would I be able to send it in to Samsung/Verizon and get a replacement or would I have to buy a new one? That seems like something I couldn't of directly influenced.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

RootzWiki will not be a place to discuss warranty fraud. Take responsibility for your own actions, learn to use the free tools provided to everyone (not some invisible hand script or one click), or find another site to play phone geek.


----------



## Mark_Manning (Feb 4, 2012)

10 char


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Edit: I stand corrected he didn't flash anything he simply changed his clock speed.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Definition of Fraud:

"deceit, trickery, sharp practice, or breach of confidence, perpetrated for profit or to gain some unfair or dishonest advantage"

Advising a user to say he installed an app and it screwed up his device fits the definition of fraud. ​


----------



## tlspatt (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Swift,

I already PMed you. No response. And I can't PM you a PDF file, unless I'm missing something. So PM me your email address, if you want it, cause it's not in your contact info. Otherwise good luck on your ordeal.

TLSP


----------

